
Strangeloop 2016 - pinouchon
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw/videos
======
alawrence
If you had to watch just one, I highly recommend "An Interactive Web
Visualization for Watershed Topology"

------
jiyinyiyong
Long time to watch the videos

